# Multiple Domains on one hosting account (1and1)?



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am hosted on 1and1, and am on their beginner's package (linux server). Right now, my domain is NearEverything.com. My question is if I can add an entirely different domain to my hosting package and just pay for the new domain registration fees instead of paying for a whole different hosting account.

*Here is what I mean.*
*I currently have:* Neareverything.com
*I would like to add:* [insertnamehere.com] to the same account, but yet make it a whole different website.

If you can do this, how does FTP work for this? I know that if you make a subdomain, it will appear as a folder in which you can upload to. How does this work for making an entirely new domain name? Thanks!


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

The closest to you can get to a new site is "Add-on Domains" which can be found in cPanel.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

harmor said:


> The closest to you can get to a new site is "Add-on Domains" which can be found in cPanel.


Yes, I intend to do this, if I find out that you can add more domains. I guess my main question is if I do that, will I be able to use that domain to create another website (on the same hosting package) or will it only let me use that domain to redirect to my main domain (neareverything)? Thanks.


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

You'll need to remove the domain from Add-on Domains if you buy a new hosting package and want to use the new domain with your new hosting package.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

harmor said:


> You'll need to remove the domain from Add-on Domains if you buy a new hosting package and want to use the new domain with your new hosting package.


Thank you for your response.

I think you may be confused at what I am trying to do. I would like to keep one hosting package, but run two different sites (domains) on the same hosting package.

I want to run NearEverything.com and [insertnewdomain.com] on one hosting package. Do you know if this is possible?


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes but only with add-on domains in cPanel.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

harmor said:


> Yes but only with add-on domains in cPanel.


Ok, cool. So just to confirm, 1and1 (specifically) will let me do this? Thanks.


----------

